# Happy Birthday Capote 2/14



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great day! Nothing sweeter than a Hav born on Valentine's Day!!!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sending lots of kisses and hugs for 
Capote on your Valentines Birthday!!


Love the 4 L's


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Capote!!! you little valentine you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Capote!!!

What a great day to be born!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!!*:whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday, Capote! arty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Capote!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Capote!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*We are wishing Capote a very Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty::cheer2:Happy Birthday Capote!:cheer2:arty:

Hope you have a fun filled day!

Wanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAPOTE MY YOUNG MAN!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Capote-Hope you are having a very Happy Birthday!!!!arty:arty:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Valentine Birthday, Capote


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, how special! Born on Valentine's Day. Have a special birthday Capote, you special boy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Capote!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww...you guys (gals) are awesome!! Thank you so much! And Leeann... that cake is FRIGGIN AWESOME! I want it at my wedding even.. (if I ever get married..lol ) 

It's hard to believe he's a full year..goodness I still see so much puppy in him. I'll post pictures soon of the 'birthday party' ..lol. I have to upload them first.  He's sleeping soundly though.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy bday Capote!!!

Ryan


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Capote. Hope you had a fun first birthday!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Mindy,
All the best for Capote on his Birthday...

Hank

and* 'Lo*


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

A VERY HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY TO YOU, CAPOTE!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::juggle:Happy Birthday Capote.:juggle::juggle:

Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Capote!arty:arty:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

A late *happy birthday* from the Netherlands too.


----------

